# Mezcladora Behringer Eurodesk SL3242FX-Pro se apaga y prende



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Jul 31, 2014)

buenas tardes engo una mezcladora behringer cuando enciendo la mezcladora prende normal en sus pantallitas en el primero aparece el 1  y en el segundo el 25  esta normal y despues de unos pocos minutos se apaga y se prende ......sucesivamente tiene una fuente switchin del cual cambie todos los filtros tanto del primario como el secundario y la falla sigue igual me caeria bien un poco de ayuda......


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 31, 2014)

por lo que comentas puede ser el integradoo top242 o el top249, parece ser que se recalienta, fíjate como está su discipacion térmica, y estas seguro que todos los canales funcionan?, porque puede ser algún integrado en corto que está demandándole mucho a la fuente



dale un rápido repaso a todos los canales, en especial que el integrado de la fuente este bien fijo y ajustado


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Ago 6, 2014)

podria ser el regulador lo he encontrado reemplazado, el original es el 04n60 . El que tiene calienta como plancha, he estado revisando el datasheet y el original soporta altas temperaturas, todos sus voltajes estan correctas,cuando empieza la falla los +15v. , los -15v. empiezan a oscilar intermitentemente cambie todos los filtros , he igual sigue  tambien he revisado todos los canales,en donde va el panel de control en la parte superior he encontrado entradas mal soldadas los he rectificado con cuidado , igual sigue la misma falla voy a reemplazar el regulador original... despues te comento.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 6, 2014)

Suerte con eso. Has probado la fuente sin conectar el  mi
xer


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Ago 6, 2014)

a que te refieres con el mixer, si es la consola.  he desconectado toda la consola y solo he dejado la tarjeta donde van las dos pantallitas y la tarjetita de efectos he igual apaga y prende ....


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 6, 2014)

Me refiero a que si la fuente se voltaje sola presentaba la oscilacion en los voltajes luego de un rato de estar trabajando sin carga. Porque la fuente es independiente


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Ago 9, 2014)

no lo he probado aun, lo pruebo y te comento.....


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Ago 15, 2014)

aislado de la consola la fuente sola despues de 15 a 20 minutos emíeza la oscilacion en los *15v y en los -15v osea presenta la falla como si estuviera conectado toda la fuente,a pesar de haberle puesto el reg . original....


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 17, 2014)

Si ya canbiaste. Todos los consensadores y el ic. Y hace lo mismo. Y tienes que entregar el equipo rapido tr recomiendo. Encargar la fuente al distribuidor . En colombia se llama superaudio. Cuesta aproximadanente 180,000 pesos Colombianos casi 100US. Y sirve para varios modelos.
O tendrias aue seguir buscando con algin componente. Que se este calentando de mas. 
Pd. El regulador que cambiaste wa original


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Ago 20, 2014)

CREO que mejor busco otra funte similar o igual porque esta fuente, esta recontra sulfatado por dentro es por eso que me presentaba esa falla .. No la abri porque como funcionaba, no considere,que esta estuviera mala , buena idea de cambiar esta fuente por otra en buen estado de funcionamientoi ... gracias ,,,al coseguir otra te comentare,y espero que esa sea la falla.. y no alguna otra parte de la consola..gracias nuevamente y saludos....


----------



## SAMUEL LOPEZ SAMANEZ (Oct 6, 2014)

consegui otra fuente original y solucione el problema..... la anterior fuente,estaba mal.....colocando esta fuente se soluciono....gracias por el tiempo dedicado a esta pregunta,,,,,gracias.....


----------



## jose lara (Ene 24, 2015)

hola amigos tambien tengo una eurodesk SL3242FX y mi problema es q pasados 15 a 20 min. se apagan los efectos y los subgrupos y e notado que el led que esta allado del volumen del CD/TAPE donde esta el boton de muteado de canales se enciende bajito... creo es un problema de voltaje pero no se donde buscar .....gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 24, 2015)

Lee desde el principio y verás como se solucionó un problema similar de la fuente.

PD.
Bienvenido al Foro


----------



## edusonido (Feb 6, 2015)

yo lo solucione dicipando bien el 7805 que manda la tension a los efectos


----------

